

BostonGlobe.com: The largest newspaper website made with responsive design  - andymboyle
http://www.bostonglobe.com
Try resizing the page and/or view it on multiple devices. Let us know what you think.<p>And yes, to click on an article or go past the main page, you need to sign-up. But still -- this is the largest major newspaper website to design a site completely using responsive design.
======
andymboyle
And here's a video that discusses the decisions made behind going full-
responsive design on the site: <http://bo.st/bglvideo>

~~~
morisy
Congratulations, it looks and works great. Spent 5 minutes just resizing the
window and watching all the different permutations of the weather info.

------
shibles
Here's an interview with Jeff Moriarty, the Boston Globe’s vice president of
digital products. [http://emediavitals.com/content/bostonglobecom-future-web-
de...](http://emediavitals.com/content/bostonglobecom-future-web-design)

------
danso
Very nice. Great to see a newspaper company not flail and panic and put all
its design resources into native apps because everyone else is. Also, one of
the least ad-centric front pages I've seen in awhile.

